

Earn free bonus nodes by inviting friends to join Cloudkick - cloudkick
https://www.cloudkick.com/blog/2010/nov/24/invite_a_friend/

======
techsupporter
This seems really neat, but our servers are the un-cool kids on the block that
run FreeBSD. Any hope of BSD support?

------
HeyLaughingBoy
s/performance guages/performance gauges

